# Lancome Miracle: So Magic?



## Lele (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been thinking about purchasing this scent, but I'm pretty much still on the fence about it. I tried it on in the department store but couldn't really be sure if it was something that I would wear every day. Have any of you tried it? If so, did you like it? And if you didn't, why not?


----------



## twistofgold (Oct 1, 2005)

I have the normal miracle fragrance but havnt tried the so magic sorry...
I love the normal one


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

i don't like this so much. it's ok


----------

